# Huge Snake  in Baxley



## Pate55 (Aug 15, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook the only thing the caption says is in Baxley and most of the commenters are saying its a water moccasin. I don't believe it's a Moccasin but it's pretty hard to tell what it is. The second pic is supposedly after they killed it baby snakes started pouring out. Could someone do a reverse photo search and see if this is legit ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

It`s a cottonmouth, and looks like a good size one. The way she`s held way out in front makes her look a lot bigger than she really is.


----------



## lostatsea (Aug 15, 2014)

That will give you the ibby jibbies.


----------



## Pate55 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow ! must be a record! How long do you think that thing is?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Pate55 said:


> Wow ! must be a record! How long do you think that thing is?





I`d guess around 4 feet.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 15, 2014)

Got to be atleast 6 or so, right Nick


----------



## doeboy1 (Aug 15, 2014)

looks about 4 or 5 to me


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 15, 2014)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Got to be atleast 6 or so, right Nick



That snake is about 4'.  When you hold it out and shove it in a camera lense you get a "forced perspective" and it appears huge, when it is not.


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 15, 2014)

Pipe looks to be 1.5" galvanized chain link fence type.  so if I scale it it is 3/8" and that converts to about 3"=1ft scale, so using my trusty architects scale I think about 4ft or a 5ft is about right.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a cottonmouth, and looks like a good size one. The way she`s held way out in front makes her look a lot bigger than she really is.



Yep


----------



## cfuller6 (Aug 15, 2014)

hunter rich said:


> Pipe looks to be 1.5" galvanized chain link fence type.  so if I scale it it is 3/8" and that converts to about 3"=1ft scale, so using my trusty architects scale I think about 4ft or a 5ft is about right.



Looks like 3/4" EMT to me.... about a 3.5' cottonmouth


----------



## Killdee (Aug 15, 2014)

At least 9' long.... 
LOL even held out like that a 3-4' mokskin is still a gudun!!!!!


----------



## BigCats (Aug 15, 2014)

Cotton mouth doesn't get really long just fat.


----------



## jmartin7654 (Aug 17, 2014)

3' Moccasin is my guess. Holding it with an out-stretched arm makes it look bigger than it is.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 17, 2014)

It is big enough to where it could have put a big hurt on you.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 17, 2014)

Again, it's called "forced perspective" in the photography world....deliberate attempt to make things look bigger. Like the others have said...3-4 feet long...thereabouts. Cottonmouths honestly top out at around five feet in length...they are just so darn fat (and mean). I read somewhere that the record is a little shy of six feet. Biggest I've ever seen has been about five and a half feet, and my job takes me around them almost daily.


----------



## Marshall R (Aug 17, 2014)

Killdee, you beat me to it.  I was gonna say that it is a solid 12, maybe 14 ft.



Marshall


----------



## Killdee (Aug 17, 2014)

Yall like that google mossy oak snake video, thats 1 big ole creeepy cottonmouth.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 17, 2014)

big snake. Killdee I have seen that before, that moccasin would make me mess my drawers.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 17, 2014)

The pipe that you referred to as "galvanized" which isn't galvanized is more around the diameter size of 1in. The reason I say this is because if you look closely his hand cups the steel tubing comfortable. So if you were to cup your hand your looking at about an inch. So well roll with that. Consider the pipe is 1 inch diameter we can then get a clear picture of how big it really is. Considering it the 1 inch tubing covers 3/4 of the snakes diameter we can now have a basic understanding of how big this snake actually is. Putting all this is conjunction we will have to count 12 tubes diameters to equal a foot. After my non architectural estimates I counted approximately 38 tube diameters in precise calculations. In conclusion, if we were all taught division in grade school we can all agree that we are dealing with a 3 1/4 ft snake with a body diameter at it's largest at approx. 14 in. Round.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Aug 18, 2014)

Definitely big for a moccasin.  I wouldn't say bigger than 4 ft.  I have seen them that size a few times though its rare to see a moccasin that big.  And I wouldn't doubt it if it was in baxley.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 18, 2014)

That's a huge snake for a cotton mouth.

I saw one 45 years ago on a sandbar in the tombigbee river in alabama that was next to a dead on just as big. That is the first cotton mouth I have seen since that day to rival it's size. Man what a snake. When the good lord made mean he made a cotton mouth.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 18, 2014)

If a snake was much bigger than 4 ft, he couldn't hold it out like that to start with.  Held at arms length, 5lbs gets real heavy, real fast.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't care how long it is. That's one big phat mama cottonmouth killed at an opportune time.


----------



## joedublin (Aug 18, 2014)

I've seen several that big, or bigger, in SC when I was growing up in the Wateree Swamp....they are MEAN and they WILL come after you...so, be careful !


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Aren't they genetically the same snake as a copperhead.


----------



## whitetailfever8430 (Aug 19, 2014)

moccasin for sure


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 19, 2014)

Nasty snake ... big enough!


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 19, 2014)

dont know where, but absolutely could be Baxley, Altamaha is right there.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 19, 2014)

Dude holding snake with arm straight out with one hand.  Either he is ridiculously strong or the snake is less than 10 lbs.  It is all perspective.  You hold it out in front and put the cam close to the snake, it looks way longer than it is.  Lay it by a yard stick or on a tailgate to give us some scale.


----------



## catch22 (Aug 19, 2014)

*snake*

im 5'11" without boots on.  killed this moccasin at camp 2 yrs ago


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 20, 2014)

1 ft or 5 she still has  those little 1 inch hypodermics.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 20, 2014)

Cottonmouths are the reason I wear snake boots most of the time in the woods. I live near Baxley and location has nothing to do with it. they plenty of them all over the south. biggest I have seen was on fort stewart.RC


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 20, 2014)

Down here we kill a lot of moccasins over 5 ft..this one here is right at 5'6" with the head removed. .so there definitely bigguns out there


----------



## steph30030 (Aug 20, 2014)

Its def a cottonmouth! 5ft


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 22, 2014)

joedublin said:


> I've seen several that big, or bigger, in SC when I was growing up in the Wateree Swamp....they are MEAN and they WILL come after you...so, be careful !



They are defensive and will not come after you.



drhunter1 said:


> Aren't they genetically the same snake as a copperhead.



Close.  Same genus, different species.  _Agkistrodon contortrix_ for the copperhead _Agkistrodon piscivorous_ for the cottonmouth 

The cottonmouth and water moccasin are the same thing...just different common name.


----------

